

Ninja web browser for Android - mthli
https://github.com/mthli/Ninja

======
SlashmanX
The reason for rejection from the Google Play Store seems ridiculous. It
allows all tabs for every single website to open in the background but Google
rejected it because one of those websites is YouTube

------
rffn
From reading through the readme: "Incognito mode is a necessary feature for a
web browser, but since ...some API not there anymore... the incognito mode is
conflict with our UI design, so we stop it"

I would rate incognito, or privacy and security in general much higher than UI
features/design. Seems to me to be an odd feature decision at best.

~~~
superskierpat
I agree with you, seems like a strange reason to not have it.

------
gusmd
Looks like a nice little Android project, and the app is running smoothly on
my phone. Background loading and adblock are neat features.

I was looking for something like that to contribute to, let's see if the dev
is open to that. I have already submitted a Issue for simple bug along with a
suggested fix.

On a side note: does anyone know of other nice Android OSS projects,
preferably with a clean code base, to start contributing to?

